# Full Moon Redfish



## Impulse Fishing (Apr 19, 2013)

Crazy redfish on the full moon! Friday I had Chris and Dougie back for round two. We jumped on the fish right off and put the brakes on 6 reds before experiencing a 4 hour drought with not a bite. Then all hell broke loose mid day with the fish firing up again and smoking the drags again! Didn't take long to clock 15! Thanks to Capt. Travis Lovell for the two day trip with these guys as they are always a great group to fish with. 

Saturday I had Byron, Dakota, Dillon, and Jay from North LA. Again we pounced on the fish right at daylight and I was thinking they were going to go into hiding for a few hours like they did on Friday but they surprised us with a steady bite all morning. By 10:30 there was 25 reds laying on ice and the guys kept catching and releasing until we ran out of bait! 

Sunday I had Brian and David and we had high hopes to repeat the day before. Just when you think you have the fish figured out they drop you big slap in the face! Right at daylight we hooked into 3 fish back to back and then it was a ghost town. We bounced around looking for a bite but didn't find any takers. After waiting a storm out for a couple hours we hit the water again and picked up only 2 more fish before running out of bait. Some days the fish win! 

Let's go catching!
225-776-9820


----------

